

Advertising on TV just got easier with Google TV Ads - craigbellot
http://www.google.com/adwords/tvads/

======
cstejerean
From watching the demo this looks awesome. I think a good number of startups
could benefit from TV advertising and hopefully this will make it easier for
them to do so.

